# Development of your dog



## SEO

I think it would be a good idea to start a thread with pics of your best fried (dog) by stages, like by diferent ages up to most recent. I am not sure if there is one already, I havent seen it. I will start this one.










Baby Blue 5 weeks old.










same age










4 months old










I think he was like 4 or 5 months old










about 7, I think










9 months

He is 11 now, I have some updated on my home computer. Ill post them latter, sorry.


----------



## performanceknls

Good thread, I will play

Tempest 5 weeks old








Yes we keep our puppies in a play pen 
















16 weeks








6 months old








about 2 years old with her good friend blaze the Portuguese water dog








Today


----------



## performanceknls

Siren at 5.5 wks








Mia putting her in her place
























Siren 5 months








Siren at 10 months








Siren today


----------



## performanceknls

Typhoon
At birth








3 weeks








3.5 weeks








6 weeks








8 months








today 12 months


----------



## thaim

WOW performance i love ur dogs!! especially typhoon look at that structure!!!!!!


----------



## performanceknls

thaim said:


> WOW performance i love ur dogs!! especially typhoon look at that structure!!!!!!


Thanks! Yeah she is only 18" tall and 43lbs but look bigger because she has such great bone. Well they liked her at the ADBA shows she placed 1st out of 6 (i think) dogs and 3rd in the second show that had more dog than the first. I was a little insecure because a friend who breeds show dogs did not like her. But I think she can hold her own now we will see what she does at nationals.


----------



## meganc66

lisa i love your dogs!! i LOVE siren. who's the black dog in the picture with siren at 5 months??? i want a black and white pup next *le sigh*


----------



## meganc66

RUDI'S LIFE! WHOOHOO!!

When I picked Rudi out, at 5 weeks








First night home, at 8 weeks








Sleeping with little sheepers at 8 weeks








Rudi at 12 weeks








Rudi at 5 months








Rudi now:


----------



## Elvisfink

Well here's a few of Lux.

8 weeks old









14 to 16 months old









Just about 3 years old









About a month ago.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

I always look forward to seeing your dog elvisfink


----------



## melrosdog

8 weeks old









15 weeks









6 months








8 months








11 months








1 year old. 








2 days ago 1 year 1 month


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda

o0o o0o0o 0o0o i wanna play!!!!
Jay at 7 weeks








Jay at 9 Weeks
















Jay at 13 weeks








Jay at 15 Weeks (the day I picked her up and didn't recognize her)








Jay at 4 Months old
















AND NOW at 6 Months old and so much more growing to do!


----------



## Big Bubba

thaim said:


> WOW performance i love ur dogs!! especially typhoon look at that structure!!!!!!


+ 1 Typhoon is a great looking dog!!


----------



## Big Bubba

Here is my boy Bubba.

*Bubba @ 2months*









*Bubba @4 months*









*Bubba @ 6 months*









*Bubba Now @ 9 months*


----------



## Big Bubba

Man this is a awsome thread. I like ti see pics in sequence from when the were pups and as they grow!!


----------



## performanceknls

meganc66 said:


> lisa i love your dogs!! i LOVE siren. who's the black dog in the picture with siren at 5 months??? i want a black and white pup next *le sigh*


Thanks, that black dog was Fury. I had her till she was about 12 months old and we sold her to a family in FL. She did not want to be a working dog she wanted to live in the sun in FL. 

This is a great thread!


----------



## American_Pit13

Puppies!!! Ok Gotta do some diggin for pics! I wanna play too 
Dumae 
12weeks








5 months








1 year








3 years








4 years-current









Slim
16 weeks








6 months








1 year








Current









Bumble Bee
1 week








10weeks








15 weeks








9 months-Current








Little Mom
1 week








10 weeks








15 weeks








9 months-current








Faith
1 week








10 weeks








15 weeks








9 months-current








Snoop
1 week








10 weeks








9 months








Bumble Bee, Snoop, Lil mom 
10 weeks








Francis 
8 weeks
















8months








2 years









Stupid photo bucket Those other 2 pic will be smaller sooner or later.....................


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Normally familys have a black sheep of the family,... it seems your family has a strawberry blonde sheep


----------



## American_Pit13

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Normally familys have a black sheep of the family,... it seems your family has a strawberry blonde sheep


lol Yeah we had a misplaced chocolate too.. I loved the variety in this litter.
2 blues- 1 M 1F
2 Blacks- 1M 1F
2 Off colors-1M 1F

All the females had white on the face, all the males had solid faces lol
Males








Females


----------



## mygirlmaile

Uhm, Holly, Bee called me and told me that I should probably come pick her up now. LOL.  I love her. Shes so pretty.


----------



## Sadie's Dad

mygirlmaile said:


> Uhm, Holly, Bee called me and told me that I should probably come pick her up now. LOL.  I love her. Shes so pretty.


You are going to make Pig jealous..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

pig might get jealous, but poor little B. needs an auntie like Pig too. Pig has auntie lisa lmfao our dogs get some global lovin'


----------



## mygirlmaile

pfft. Pig will always be my numero uno. Shes Maile's twinny! 

But ya cant deny Bumble...shes so purdyyy.


----------



## Sadie's Dad

mygirlmaile said:


> pfft. Pig will always be my numero uno. Shes Maile's twinny!
> 
> But ya cant deny Bumble...shes so purdyyy.


True enough LOL


----------



## American_Pit13

I will pass on the complements to miss Bee!


----------



## SEO

performanceknls said:


> Thanks, that black dog was Fury. I had her till she was about 12 months old and we sold her to a family in FL. She did not want to be a working dog she wanted to live in the sun in FL.
> 
> This is a great thread!


LOL, that sound like me.


----------



## Sadie's Dad

I want to play.
Monkey 2 weeks ago.








Monkey 9/6/2009








He really didn't grow much in two weeks but it was fun playin. LOL


----------



## SEO

Monkey has a nice face. I like him.


----------



## Sadie's Dad

My wife thinks he Chinese. I told her he is not. What does he look like. I am going towards Staffy mostly


----------



## SEO

meganc66 said:


> RUDI'S LIFE! WHOOHOO!!
> 
> When I picked Rudi out, at 5 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First night home, at 8 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeping with little sheepers at 8 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudi at 12 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudi at 5 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudi now:


OMG, I loooooooove the coat on this dog. It is so tight, it looks sikin


----------



## SEO

Sadie's Dad said:


> My wife thinks he Chinese. I told her he is not. What does he look like. I am going towards Staffy mostly


Do you mean Staffy Bull Dog or American Staffy Terrier? I go with the firs.


----------



## SEO

!!No!! Wait. 
I go with Chinese. haha


----------



## Sadie's Dad

He's 54.3 pounds when he got his stitches out yesterday. I think he is a bit big for Staffy bull. Idon't know though


----------



## SEO

I don't know man, I get confused with this apbt, staffy, mix etc. You don't think he might be an APBT. He doesn't seem to be tall, he looks slender, he just might be an APBT.


----------



## Sadie's Dad

SEO said:


> I don't know man, I get confused with this apbt, staffy, mix etc. You don't think he might be an APBT. He doesn't seem to be tall, he looks slender, he just might be an APBT.


Maybe I thought his head was 2 wide. It's like Sadies head and another half LOL then again Sadie might be more mixed than i thought


----------



## Sadie's Dad

Here they are side by side


----------



## SEO

Monkey is a boy and Sadies is girl. Boys are a bit biger, I would say.


----------



## Sadie's Dad

Sadie Is bigger except for her head LOL she has 2" on him in height they are the same lendth and he ways 4 lb.s more than she does.


----------



## rusbell

Dharma at 5 weeks


















5 months










6 months










8 months


















now 10 months (need to get better pics)










her and my mom


----------



## meganc66

SEO said:


> OMG, I loooooooove the coat on this dog. It is so tight, it looks sikin


thanks!! she's my baby, i'm so proud of her she's looking awesome


----------



## performanceknls

rusbell said:


> Dharma at 5 weeks


OMGGGGG! a pink sweater? I love it!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda

performanceknls said:


> OMGGGGG! a pink sweater? I love it!


it should be illegal to put clothes on pits unless of course its an alabama jersey colt jersey or NY Giants jersey


----------



## Big Bubba

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> it should be illegal to put clothes on pits unless of course its an alabama jersey colt jersey or NY Giants jersey


 Ok I can see a Colts Jerrsey Because of Manning!! But a Alabama,Giants Jersey?:flush: Ughh!! Maybe a Vol's Jersey or a Steelers Jersey now you talking!!! LOL


----------



## American_Pit13

Pssshtt! Pits belong in nothing but *Raiders* Wear!


----------



## SEO

B-more RAVENS, Jerrsey for my dog, ohh yeahh.......


----------



## SEO

or the Eagles # 7, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaha LMFAO


----------



## SirShaun

*Da Vinci*

When i went to pick him up at 7 weeks just got him home.









13 weeks 19lbs









6 Months compare to the first picture haha.









Close to 9 Months and most current. My boy is filling out nice.


----------



## Elvisfink

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> it should be illegal to put clothes on pits unless of course its an alabama jersey colt jersey or NY Giants jersey


I've only bought one piece of dog clothing and it wasn't pink and it didn't have a Raiders logo on it. Here it is.


----------



## meganc66

When Belle was little I had a couple sweaters for her hahaha.
I thought it was cute... and it was. Still is!
But she always ruins the clothes and makes them stink. so i'm just sticking with halloween costumes


----------



## melrosdog

Go Steelers!


----------



## rusbell

performanceknls said:


> OMGGGGG! a pink sweater? I love it!


Thanks! i thought it was cute.


----------



## luoozer

nemo 8 weeks and 5lbs.

















3 months or so









4-5 months or so









5-6 months

















most current 8 months and 47lbs


----------



## luoozer

zave about 10 weeks and 13lbs


















5 months and 41lbs


----------



## luoozer

nalla 8 weeks 7.5lbs

























9 weeks

















10 weeks 12lbs


----------



## performanceknls

american_pit13 said:


> Pssshtt! Pits belong in nothing but *Raiders* Wear!


:flush::flush:

LMAO


----------



## Sadie's Dad

melrosdog said:


> Go Steelers!


Right on Go Steelers


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda

<<<<<VOLS!! LOL


----------



## t1dirty

great post.....i got to dig up some old pics


----------



## cane76

performanceknls said:


> Good thread, I will play
> 
> Tempest 5 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we keep our puppies in a play pen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 2 years old with her good friend blaze the Portuguese water dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today


damn performance,shes the best looking ambully ive seen yet,lol.


----------



## pitbulllover27870

jake as a rat lol









jake at 11 weeks

















jake 1.5 years








darla round 8 weeks









darla 6 mo.


----------



## performanceknls

cane76 said:


> damn performance,shes the best looking ambully ive seen yet,lol.


Straight RE baby!! LMAO:woof:


----------



## cane76

its like the acdc song,
cause im"*TNT"* im dynomite
im tnt,and ill win the fight,
im tnt im a power load,
im tnt watch me explode!!
[yes i know that isnt a bully line so stop before ya start].


----------



## dspencer24

you all got great looking dogs ...

here is my ares at 2 months










3 months it gets cold









around 4 months









around 5 months helping me out









and here is him at 9 months


----------



## reddoggy

Lugz as a lil pup

























Lugz by six months

















Lugz these days


----------



## Blue Reef

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> it should be illegal to put clothes on pits unless of course its an alabama jersey colt jersey or NY Giants jersey


I got mine an Auburn Jersey :woof:


----------



## kaine

at 5 wks

at 3 mo.s









and recently at 10 mos.


----------



## tonina

Beautifull!!! wow they grow up so fast and they just look better andbetter! OMG

my apbt is 8 weeks and i just cant imagine him growin up into a power packed muscle macine LOLL beautifull all of them!
i would like to ask ELVISFINK ure dogs r lovely can u post me a daily routine u do please


----------



## OverSt

american_pit13 said:


> Pssshtt! Pits belong in nothing but *Raiders* Wear!


Yup :clap::clap:


----------



## SophSig

what will my pitbulls ears most likely look like?? she is 3 and a half months


----------



## dogma

SophSig said:


> what will my pitbulls ears most likely look like?? she is 3 and a half months


Exceedingly cute like the rest of her?


----------



## apbt2010

Bear

[/IMG]

[/IMG]

[/IMG]

[/IMG]

[/IMG]

[/IMG]









[/URL]


----------



## apbt2010

Cali


----------



## 3fetchers

Nemesis from 7 weeks up until now currently at 6 months.































































































































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jebbrown11

Khaluha 12 weeks to 3.5 years and the growing up of my daughter and new born as of may 2015.















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar

Great shots jebbrown. Love the pics with the kids. Thanks for sharing.

Joe


----------



## jebbrown11

jttar said:


> Great shots jebbrown. Love the pics with the kids. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Joe


My kids best friend. Thanks joe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3fetchers

3fetchers said:


> Nemesis from 7 weeks up until now currently at 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Update this is Nemesis now at 1 year, 2 months.



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

